# Kindle fire keyboard



## lindiesue (Jun 6, 2015)

When trying to use search on my Kindle Fire, I am only able to type one letter, then the keyboard disappears. When the keyboard re-appears I try to type again and can still only type one letter. What do I need to do to correct this??


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

If you tap the entry field, the keyboard will immediately return. 


To eliminate it from disappearing, look for the settings button on the Google page and check "never show instant results".


----------



## lindiesue (Jun 6, 2015)

On my Kindle Fire HD I was able to access the search field and type for about 15 minutes, then it went back to freezing, I would call it. When I go to search
the very first letter I type freezes keyboard so I cannot type anymore. Even the letter I type does not show up on the search entry field. Now what?? Not understanding what you mean by the Google page. Do you mean on the Kindle Fire? Never noticed a Google page.


----------



## DSTM (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Lindiesue.
Try these instructions carefully. Seems to fix a lot of freezing issues.
Save your data just in case.

http://www.zdnet.com/article/if-your-kindle-fire-is-having-issues-follow-these-instructions/


----------

